# Some tips about switching from western to english? :)



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Posting isn't too hard, don't try to make it hard! Just go with the horse's movement and sit down gently. It's not necessary to launch yourself out of the saddle.  I generally find (for myself) that if it's tough to post well, it's probably because I'm not sitting with my feet under me like I should be, but in more of a chair seat, which can be a tough habit to break.

Remember to be gentle with contact and since the horse's head moves at a walk, go with it rather than being stiff with nerves.


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

Thanks!!! :d


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Your posture - 

You should sit straight and tall in the saddle with your shoulders slightly back. There should be an imaginary lateral line that connects your ear, shoulder, hip, and heel. Your heels should be down and pointed forward and your toes or heels should not dig in the horse's side. Your knees should point toward the ground.

Posting Trot - 

It's really easy once you get the hang of it! You ride with the rhythm of the horse's trot, slightly "standing up" (for lack of better words) in the stirrups. Remember not to sit back down hard or else you risk hurting your horse's back. Also, less is more, your behind barely has to come out of the saddle to post.

Stirrup Length - 

A general rule of thumb to measure stirrups is to stand on the ground, ball up your fist and put it on the stirrup buckle when the stirrup is in the position you would ride in, then (with your ARM STRAIGHT), pull the stirrup iron to you and it should come to about the middle of your arm pit. If it doesn't, lengthen or shorten the stirrups until it does. Do this for both sides, as one leg is typically a tad longer than the other. Also, depending on your age, your body may not be proportioned exactly right, so further adjusting may be needed once mounted. Also keep in mind that you mount on the left side and the added pressure to the stirrup leather causes it to stretch, so it may need to be shorter than the right side. And switch your stirrup leathers periodically to keep them equal length and in good shape!

Showing -

I don't show anymore, but when I did, you always have to keep in mind that all horse people are NOT the same. And sadly, there are some very cruel and rude people out there. In English riding, appearance is crucial, so make sure your tack, horse, and yourself is clean and shiny (you don't have to literally shine).

Also..

English saddles are much smaller than Western and your Western trained horse may not be balanced under an English saddle. Make sure to anticipate having to help him learn to balance with the English saddle.

Good luck making the switch!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

*WHAT POSTURE I SHOULD HAVE?*
Good posture. The saddle shouldn't change this.
*GENERAL TIPS ABOUT THE POSTING TROT?*
Sit once, half-seat once, repeat, repeat, repeat. lol
Actually, with a QH like you have, you'll enjoy English more than the rider of a typical English class show horse bc your QH probably has a lovely sitting trot. Watch that you're not pumping while you post. You REALLY have to have your shoulder-hip-heel lined up to post efficiently. When I'm schooling, I prefer to rest my knuckles in front on the pommel so I don't interfere with my horse's mouth. It's such a habit now I don't even think about it. It may help you to practice this, at first.
*STIRRUP LENGTH?*
Just like above--measure with your arm.
*VERY IMPORTANT THINGS TO KEEP IN MIND DURING A SHOW?*
Clean breeches, BUY THE RATCATCHER--everybody can tell if you cheat with the shirt. Treat yourself to a nice pin, too, while you're at it. I know that people wear earrings when they ride--DANGLY EARRINGS WHILE RIDING IS MY PET PEEVE--so be sure they are posts, if you wear any. Make sure that your hair is in a hairnet and OUTSIDE of the helmet. Your helmet needs to fit *without your hair inside* and back bc then it can do it's job if you fall, so it's a safety issue. Break your show gloves in while watching tv and do NOT wear them grooming, etc., nor your show boots. Get a grooming apron, if you don't have a show buddy, but that's kinda general show advice, I admit. =/
Enjoy!! It's a rite of passage, Western to English AND English to Western. We ALL go through it. =D


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Corporal said:


> *VERY IMPORTANT THINGS TO KEEP IN MIND DURING A SHOW?*
> Clean breeches, BUY THE RATCATCHER--everybody can tell if you cheat with the shirt. Treat yourself to a nice pin, too, while you're at it. I know that people wear earrings when they ride--DANGLY EARRINGS WHILE RIDING IS MY PET PEEVE--so be sure they are posts, if you wear any. Make sure that your hair is in a hairnet and OUTSIDE of the helmet. Your helmet needs to fit *without your hair inside* and back bc then it can do it's job if you fall, so it's a safety issue. Break your show gloves in while watching tv and do NOT wear them grooming, etc., nor your show boots. Get a grooming apron, if you don't have a show buddy, but that's kinda general show advice, I admit. =/
> Enjoy!! It's a rite of passage, Western to English AND English to Western. We ALL go through it. =D


LOVE your general show advice, reminds me of when I showed a few years ago and all of my trainer's instructions! Haha.


----------



## Barrel Baby (May 16, 2011)

sarahkgamble said:


> your posture -
> 
> you should sit straight and tall in the saddle with your shoulders slightly back. There should be an imaginary lateral line that connects your ear, shoulder, hip, and heel. Your heels should be down and pointed forward and your toes or heels should not dig in the horse's side. Your knees should point toward the ground.
> 
> ...



thank you very much!!!!!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Barrel baby

WELCOME TO THE DARK SIDE...MWHAHA!!!


----------



## ceasar (Dec 21, 2011)

on mistake alot of ppl make when they first start posting is standing all the way up in the sturrips... let ur horse lift u slightly out of the saddle and gently bring urself back down...


----------

